# some interesting bits and bobs I think you might enjoy.



## LisaTammy (Sep 6, 2014)

All found at the same dig.  The lantern is actually a salt shaker about an inch or so high LOl.Lisa


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 6, 2014)

That lantern/lamp salt shaker is awesome! Very unique find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LC (Sep 6, 2014)

Its interesting to see things that people take interest in , I had many interests myself over the years . Had quite a lock collection back in the early eighties , sold them off as time went on . Was looking through junk I have sitting arouns and found a box with seven or eight C & O Railroad locks in it , regretfully these one left over are all missing keys .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not a big salt fan so I tend to swap the many holed salt for pepper and use the two holed pepper for salt. I'll even ream the new pepper holes bigger.[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 6, 2014)

Hah, I do that exact same thing Eric, including reaming the pepper shaker holes. "Do you want any (whatever food it is that I'm covering) with that pepper?" is something I hear very often, heh. And at restaurants I just unscrew the caps on the pepper shakers because otherwise it would take all day to shake out the amount I want.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 6, 2014)

Mamma say if you can't see the pepper it ain't enough !  Maybe that's why 5 of us went through 2 gals of sweet tea a day !  lol. Nice stuff Lisa !


----------

